# Help with IBS-D at work



## erinn (Aug 26, 2004)

I am so tired of my IBS-D. I have been out of work for 5 months because of it, and I just have gone back to a part time job. How do you all deal with your condition at work? The embarrassment is almost too much to take. I want to take a DR note, so my boss has an idea of how this condition effects me. What are your suggestions??


----------

